#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Шабкар. Пища бодхисаттв

## Uddiyana

Дорогие друзья, рады сообщить вам о выходе новой книги, подготовленной из-вом "Уддияна": *Шабкар. Пища бодхисаттв: буддийские учения об отказе от мяса*



Опираясь на учения Будды, Шабкар, знаменитый тибетский учитель и мастер медитации XVIII-XIX вв., аргументированно и страстно отстаивает принцип воздержания от употребления в пищу мяса как неотъемлемый аспект буддизма Махаяны. Способствующая развитию глубокого сострадания ко всем живым существам, книга послужит источником вдохновения для вегетарианцев, независимо от религиозной принадлежности.

В ближайшее время книга появится в продаже в магазинах Санкт-Петербурга и Москвы. Подробнее о наших книгах и о том, где их можно приобрести, на сайте www.uddiyana.ru

----------


## Gaza

Двумя неделями раньше бы, когда тут были нешуточные бои в ветке о вегетарианстве... Опоздали немного  :Smilie: .

Если даже в условиях сурового Тибета, где никаких фруктов могли отказаться от мяса то нам грешно просто..

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

И по-прежнему актуален Федор Михайлович Достоевский, говоривший, что человечество поклоняется чуду, тайне и авторитету....

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Если даже в условиях сурового Тибета, где никаких фруктов могли отказаться от мяса то нам грешно просто..


Вы хотите об этом поговорить?

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (03.05.2009)

----------


## Uddiyana

Думаю, не стоит устраивать дискуссию о вегетарианстве в этой ветке! От себя замечу, что книга полезна отнюдь не только вегетарианцам. Оценка и осмысление собственной мотивации всегда полезны, независимо от того, каких взглядов мы придерживаемся. В этом смысле я бы порекомендовал эту книгу любому буддисту. Она полна бодхичитты, искренне эмоциональна и... да, отчасти провокативна  :Wink:  Ну и не будем забывать, что составлена она замечательным учителем дзогчена и сутры, автором "Полета Гаруды".

----------

